# The Glenn Robinson dilemma..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

A simple situation turns complex in an instant, with the NBA's revenues going down the likelihood of the luxury tax being implemented next season seems pretty certain. The Sixers who have almost $70 million in player salaries going into next season, are well over $20 million dollars beyond the $45 million dollar salary cap.

In this, Glenn Robinson has a $12 million dollar expiring contract, the constant thought was trade Robinson for whatever you can get. Instead, his expiring contract is a valuable tool for the Sixers to get closer to under the luxury tax threshold. Glenn Robinson is a cancer, but if the team keeps him they'll be in better financial shape after the upcoming season.

Compounding the problem, is how the Mid-Level Exception isn't looking as attractive to use, as I originally thought, at around $5.1 million if the Sixers were to use it, it would be like they paid $10.2 for the player. The reason for that, is that the team would have to match every dollar they are over the cap. That's not a pretty painting, even for a company like Comcast who has a bunch of money to spend (just look at what they offered Disney).

The question comes down to, what do we do with Robinson? Keep him inactive? Keep him on the roster and see what O'Brien can do? Trade him at the trade deadline? Or trade him this offseason and be rid of him?

Once a simple situation, seems a little more complex to me. All in all, I'd like to be rid of Robinson, but it's more and more starting to depend on what we get in return.

What do you guys think?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Still think we have to trade Robinson. We need to get a quality player back soon to be competative when Iverson is in his prime. Problem is there aren't many quality players who earn about the same as Robinson and are on the trading block. Looks like it will have to be a combo deal if it ever happens.


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know that Robinson is a "cancer", but he is showing the limitations of his game more and more as he gets older and can't be so athletic offensively. It actually looks like Harpring is the best of the recent small forwards, as it turns out. Funny game.

An outside/in small forward who will hustle is a great need on this roster. Abdul-Rahim perfectly fits the bill, but Robinson would have to go in a probably complex type of deal. I would not hold much hope on this type of transaction. 

If you get a youngster or world player in the draft , you are going to having Iverson losing pains (ILP) for a while. He is a fierce competitor, but does not adjust to "average"around him. 

With this roster and a blessing of a relatively injury free year, you can win about 44 games.But you wouldn't be getting younger or more athletic, two things I believe have to happen, so it is a low ceiling move to stand pat. 

King's status may not allow him to do any bold, future looking type moves. So we may see a similar club next fall.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Plain and simple, the problem still remains to be one person: Billy King. 

This is the "team" that he has created and overpaid players. Look at these guys we have in Mckie, and Snow, and Kenny Thomas. I mean, Kenny has played well, but come on that much cap money? No way!

Billy King needs to take a look at what other franchises have done. The sixers office is notorious for getting players for short term *cough *cough Mutumbo cough* cough* Robinson and wasting money.

The only thing I heard positive from Glenn Robinson is that his contract expires after the 2004-2005 season, but damn I dont want to see that stiff on the court for a whole nother season!!

Hopefully AI will return healthy and stronger...


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> Still think we have to trade Robinson. We need to get a quality player back soon to be competative when Iverson is in his prime. Problem is there aren't many quality players who earn about the same as Robinson and are on the trading block. Looks like it will have to be a combo deal if it ever happens.



but who wants the dogg??????? Nobody. thats the problem, no franchise is going to be that stupid, he is a cancer, complainer, lazy player, who is overpaid. He can occasionally shoot the ball, but when he is off, he is OFF. Has no offensive moves.
he is just waste, ill admit i had hoped he wouldnt be this useless, but damn!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Plain and simple, the problem still remains to be one person: Billy King.
> 
> This is the "team" that he has created and overpaid players. Look at these guys we have in Mckie, and Snow, and Kenny Thomas. I mean, Kenny has played well, but come on that much cap money? No way!


Billy can't take the blame for Aaron McKie, he was still under Larry Brown when they gave him that contract. Who knows why they would give him such a long term deal when he was broke down at the end of the 2000-01 season?

Snow was overpaid, because he wouldn't get that much on the market and he definitely wasn't going to opt out after last season, or this season. Kenny Thomas was overpaid, but he might end up being worth the amount of the contract. Iverson is another guy who they didn't necessarily have to re-work a contract with. I think it's good to get an extension, but he's way overpaid with this new deal.

Truth is, looking at the Sixers and how much Ed Snider doesn't care about the team, I think if Billy King messes up, he might not even be in trouble. If they would get him out of there, I'd really love for someone who knows the game and has a plan to take over, not Dr. J, but someone legit.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Billy can't take the blame for Aaron McKie, he was still under Larry Brown when they gave him that contract. Who knows why they would give him such a long term deal when he was broke down at the end of the 2000-01 season?
> ...



Why not Dr. J? He isn't as qualified as Billy King?
Yikes


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Why not Dr. J? He isn't as qualified as Billy King?
> Yikes


He's probably just as qualified as Billy King, and as we know that's definitely not a good thing.  I don't know, Dr. J just doesn't seem like the type of guy who'd be a quality GM. Though he probably would be an upgrade over King.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who wants the dog? No one, but who wants the dogs 12 million expiring contract? How about almost every team in the League. Come on, the Wolves were able to get Spree by trading a backup (Marc Jackson) and a 9 million expiring contract (for a player who wasn't even going to play). We could get someone decent for Big Dog for sure.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants the dog? No one, but who wants the dogs 12 million expiring contract? How about almost every team in the League. Come on, the Wolves were able to get Spree by trading a backup (Marc Jackson) and a 9 million expiring contract (for a player who wasn't even going to play). We could get someone decent for Big Dog for sure.


that is the only plan I see happening is using his contract's expiring.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> that is the only plan I see happening is using his contract's expiring.


Which is about all the sixers really can do. I doubt Robinson wants to stay in Phillly anymore than we want him here.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Why would the Sixers want to trade Glenn Robinson to give salary relief to another team? You guys already have enough horrible contracts the last thing you need is to trade for some more. Better to just buy him out.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

why buy him out? why not take the chances first?

hes a bum, thats all there is to it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I say we keep Glenn and his expiring contract. We need to find some financial relief for this team full of overpaid crappy players.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Problem is that WE WILL NOT BE UNDER THE CAP even if we keep Robinson. So what is the point of getting this "cap space" if there is no practical use (basketball wise)? We have too many bad contracts on the team, so even if we let Robinson leave after next season we are still over 10 million above the cap. Trade Robinson for someone decent, and we will be fine. Expiring contracts are for rebuilding teams or teams that are CLOSe to being under the cap, not contending teams that are way too over the cap.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> Problem is that WE WILL NOT BE UNDER THE CAP even if we keep Robinson. So what is the point of getting this "cap space" if there is no practical use (basketball wise)? We have too many bad contracts on the team, so even if we let Robinson leave after next season we are still over 10 million above the cap. Trade Robinson for someone decent, and we will be fine. Expiring contracts are for rebuilding teams or teams that are CLOSe to being under the cap, not contending teams that are way too over the cap.


The thing is, it might just be worth more for the team to get his contract off the books instead of getting something average with a bad contract. If you check the history of the Sixers trades under Billy King, he shows why he's probably an awful poker player. I mean in every trade we've done since he's had an impact on operations, we've traded a draft pick, and got something bad.

I think unless we can get a young player who has room to grow and could be a beneficial piece to this team, or a player who can contribute with a short contract, it's hard to do. This is one of those things you don't want to mess around with, I'm all for looking for a situation where we trade Robinson, but if it's not what we want, just cut him loose.

Also, I'm not sure we're a contender, we're stuck in the corner with these Larry Brown/Billy King moves that they thought were supposed to get us over the hump and to win the championship. Jim O'Brien doesn't want to rebuild, which is understandable, but by letting Robinson's contract go, we could be moving in the right direction of improving while making the playoffs (much like we did when Larry first came into town).


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> The thing is, it might just be worth more for the team to get his contract off the books instead of getting something average with a bad contract. If you check the history of the Sixers trades under Billy King, he shows why he's probably an awful poker player. I mean in every trade we've done since he's had an impact on operations, we've traded a draft pick, and got something bad.
> ...


Understood, but I really think we could get at least someone decent with the expiring contract. If the Wolves could get Spree I am sure we could ge tsome decent players. It doesn't even have to be a single player, maybe a combination of relatively young players who could make a positive impact. I think trading Robinson's expiring contract would be best for the tea,. 

Also, yeah the Sixers really are no the best of teams, but in the East almost every team is a contender, and with Iverson healthy (hopefully) I still believe that the Sixers will contend next season. And while we still keep Iverson we will never try to rebuild and hence will always be a team attmpting to be a "contender" and will always attempt to upgrade the team instead of let contracts expire.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dcrono3</b>!
> Understood, but I really think we could get at least someone decent with the expiring contract. If the Wolves could get Spree I am sure we could ge tsome decent players. It doesn't even have to be a single player, maybe a combination of relatively young players who could make a positive impact. I think trading Robinson's expiring contract would be best for the tea,.


If we can get something that can benefit our team that's more than just patchwork, I say go for it. If we're settling for some scrap heap garbage, I'll pass on it. On the otherhand, we can gain some cap flexibility in future years if we let him come off. Add a guy with good potential through the draft (I'm currently eyeing Biedrins, Iguodala, or Josh Smith if we're at nine) our future almost instantly brightens.



> Also, yeah the Sixers really are no the best of teams, but in the East almost every team is a contender, and with Iverson healthy (hopefully) I still believe that the Sixers will contend next season. And while we still keep Iverson we will never try to rebuild and hence will always be a team attmpting to be a "contender" and will always attempt to upgrade the team instead of let contracts expire.


I think we basically fall on the side of non-contender, even in the best case scenario, I don't see the Sixers finishing any higher than the 6th seed, especially next year. That's if we make minimal moves, of course with a couple moves we could brighten things up instantly. I just hope we don't get patchwork, because we would be in the same situation as we are right now.

Another thought, I just had, we could possibly work a trade with the Bobcats if a player is exposed by another team that we covet. So we could keep our eyes open for that.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we basically fall on the side of non-contender, even in the best case scenario, I don't see the Sixers finishing any higher than the 6th seed, especially next year. That's if we make minimal moves, of course with a couple moves we could brighten things up instantly. I just hope we don't get patchwork, because we would be in the same situation as we are right now.
> ...


Well, I don't know about being so low. It is definately possible, I admit, but with a healthy team (which, actually, seems quite impossible already. Why are the Sixers ALWAYS injuried? Since the Finals Run in 2000 there have always been key players injuried) the Sixers IMO could match up with any team in the league. Of course, Dalembert has to improve his basketball IQ first, Salmons has to improve...etc, but I think we have a possibility of winning the east, especially if we draft a good player this year. Look how important Wade was to the Heat this year. I am probably dreaming but I think the Sixers aren't in as bad a shape most people think. 

I would love to draft Josh Smith if he was available. Plays a position of need (SF) and could develope into something special. Of course first choice would be to trade back and pick up picks IMO.


----------

